# Apollo 18 (2011)



## Starbeast (May 20, 2011)

Released in August​


----------



## J Riff (May 20, 2011)

Gee, the moon scary after all? I don't know that Moon-spiders are very believable. 
Will Apollo 19 be about war with the Moon?


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 20, 2011)

I liked the Southpark movie where America was at war with Canada and the devil was in bed with Saddam Hussein, and the devil was saying: "You just want me for my body."


----------



## J Riff (May 20, 2011)

War with Canada would suit me fine, long as I'm on the winning (USA) team.
I liked the Southpark episode where they asked the kids "What is Canada known for?"
and the answers: "Nothing!" "Gayness!"
 To be fair, Hockey is a great game.


----------



## Metryq (May 20, 2011)

Yet Another ShakyCam™ movie with lots of screaming and quarter-of-a-second shots. More often than not, a trailer convinces me I _don't_ want to see a movie.

My only concern is how many public school morons are going to believe this turd is a documentary?


----------



## J Riff (May 20, 2011)

I know. I just watched a documentary on Dragons that had them beating up on T-Rex. But these moon-spiders look like tough cookies.
 Unfortunately, it is our duty to watch every SF movie ever made. Maybe it will be OK.


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 20, 2011)

Last night SB's links took me to You Tubes of the real sound of the shuttle launch. Now THAT'S impressive ...


----------



## Starbeast (May 20, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Moon-spiders


 
Moon-spiders, why not. It's hard to find a good Moon monster movie, I'll give this one a chance even though I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Metryq (May 21, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Moon-spiders, why not.



You know, I just might be able to handle moon spiders if it looked like the producers made even the slightest effort with the script. But instead, we're supposed to swallow an absurd premise: an 18th Apollo mission was launched entirely in secret—no one noticed that Saturn V launch. And when the mission went so badly, scared us so spitless that we'd never venture into space again, the whole thing was just covered up. 

It's like _Capricorn One_, a movie dramatizing Kaysing's conspiracy theory that men never set foot on the Moon, only the destination in the movie was Mars. It's obvious that the hardware budget for the film was only $100—all of it in visitor's fees to the NASA museums—as we're to believe that a many-months-long flight was carried out with Apollo equipment. (And even while the ship was between planets, an orbital track around Earth can be seen in the MOCR.) If they had spent maybe $120, or shot in the Skylab model, they would have had something that could pass as an interplanetary ship.

But back to _18_—why not an alternate history, instead of this ridiculous patch job about a cover-up? It would have given the writers much greater latitude.


----------



## Diggler (May 23, 2011)

If it's entertaining, then I'm willing to leave my brain parked at the door


----------



## Chaoticheart (May 23, 2011)

J Riff said:


> I know. I just watched a documentary on Dragons that had them beating up on T-Rex.



Haha I think I've seen that. Is it the one narrated by Patrick Stewart?


----------



## Cayal (May 23, 2011)

I saw the trailer for this, after I saw the trailer for Transformers 3...seeing those two, you'd think they'd plagiarised each other.


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 1, 2011)

Metryq said:


> You know, I just might be able to handle moon spiders if it looked like the producers made even the slightest effort with the script..
> 
> It's like _Capricorn One_, a movie dramatizing conspiracy theory, only the destination in the movie was Mars. It's obvious that the hardware budget for the film was only $100.
> 
> But back to _18_—why not an alternate history, instead of this ridiculous patch job about a cover-up? It would have given the writers much greater latitude.


 
If the creators of the film would have expanded on the idea of a secret Moon mission without following the current "scare tactic" type movies, then it would have gone beyond being a monster movie.

So until then, I'm going to watch this creature feature. I hope it's not boring.

I didn't care for the movie Capricorn One, good premise, bad film.



Diggler said:


> If it's entertaining, then I'm willing to leave my brain parked at the door


 
Same here. Scare me moon monsters!



Cayal said:


> I saw the trailer for this, after I saw the trailer for Transformers 3...seeing those two, you'd think they'd plagiarised each other.


 
After I was offered to see the movie with a free ticket, I took a chance.

BIG MISTAKE! Transformers 3 was what I feared, a complete waste of time.

And as for _Apollo 18_, I'm curious. No cat jokes. (chuckles)


----------



## J Riff (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, well... turns out it was a real mission, and the movie is the tape that was recovered, and released to cover costs of three astronauts, ship and etc.  I believe it. Can't go back to the moon, there are things up there.... though we never quite see them, they make real scary noises and don't like astronauts. They get inside your spacesuit, and.... *


----------



## Michel Ponting (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw this movie in last night.This is most entertaining movie.
I like all the scene of this movie


----------

